
Medieval Lucky Charms - diodorus
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2018/03/medieval-lucky-charms.html
======
mistrial9
Curious to see the emphasis here on written 'charms' with words.. The long
clash between native, oral cultures and The Word in a book brought us to the
modern times in the West.. more clashes of paternal vs maternal, buildings vs
natures' groves, monogamy vs plural families, and more.. are somewhat implied
in this tiny and very one-sided glimpse from a bookshelf of history.

However, on an upbeat note, the Christianization of the Irish peoples may be
said to be generally a happy, gradual transformation over centuries.. and
there is no doubt that many hearts and minds have steered well in its social
fabric since then.

May the Road Rise to Meet You, all people on this day.

------
lemonforest
I was hoping to see medieval cereal but charms against poison is even better.
Also, I'd been doing it all wrong; knees and bones. Who'd've thunk?

~~~
cptskippy
None of that was magically delicious.

